# LA and Surrounding Areas Meet.



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Originally it was the Team Arsenal Meet but it supposed to rain the day of our meet. I was thinking I should just make it the LA and Surrounding areas meet right. So let me know what u think of that.

Im thinking of doing it on Dec. 21st. wich is another Sunday. at 1pm again if it doesnt rain again. but this is for all the LA areas like The Valley,LA,Downey,Norwalk,The San Gabriel area's and etc... 

So If u live in an area around LA let us know and lets have a big meet so we can meet and greet our people around the Los Angeles area. 

Lets start off with this and if we have a good turn out then we can have a track day for eveyone to run or test ur cars on a track.  

:fluffy: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

is this still on? if it is i will bring down some peeps from my city...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm intrigued!







My only hang up is the baseball league I am in, games are scheduled for every sunday. The times vary, but if I can I'll make it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

Posted from another forum:

"I keep forgetting to post this, but every thursday night in the San Fernando Valley at the starbucks on the corner of devonshire & reseda next store to the GM dealer there is a Jdm+Dtm get together but most of it is jdm, alot of drifters."


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey its still on for this sunday who is gonna go
ill post the address later on today.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

arggh!!! got a game on sunday afternoon at 2pm @ whittier narrows!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

damn man that sux


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok here is the address for the park were gonna be at
for the meet. this sunday. 

Cheviot Hills Dist Park Mntnc 
2459 Motor Ave, Los Angeles, CA 90064 
Phone: (310) 840-2186


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

805 mofos are always down, bitch. :cheers:


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Well lets roll


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

man, u LA dudes are punks, we rolled up 5 cars deep and when we got there, there was nobody at the park....wack yo


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> man, u LA dudes are punks, we rolled up 5 cars deep and when we got there, there was nobody at the park....wack yo


fer realz...thats jacked up! lucky we went to neptunes net after!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey i was there for an hour and 15 b4 i left.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> hey i was there for an hour and 15 b4 i left.



u mustve not been in your car then cuz we even cruised around the park just incase and we saw no one......who were u with anyway?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

my self in my 200. did u guys go to the right park .


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

rsenal200sx said:


> my self in my 200. did u guys go to the right park .



yeah we went in the parking lot too, we cruised the whole area and not a single nissan in sight!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> my self in my 200. did u guys go to the right park .



yea we went to the right park, u cant miss it....


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

the one next to the golf course right


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> the one next to the golf course right


yea, dude......we tried calling everyone and their moms to see if they knew wassup, but nah...


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

damn and i fell asleep in my car too. Then i woke up and i left.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> damn and i fell asleep in my car too. Then i woke up and i left.



i guess u were the only one that went? thats pretty weak then mang. u guys better come down to our meet january 4th


----------



## modifiedsentra (Dec 22, 2003)

anyone going from the san fernando valley so we can all rollout!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm SFV and rolling out if my car decides to work (someday.)


----------

